# Broken Potentiometer on Rockford Fosgate Amp



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a Fosgate 800a2 amp that has a broken potentiometer on the gain for left channel. The amp appears to output power as if the gain was set to max on that channel, the other channel operates normally. I opened up the amp and the plastic casing on the pot is cracked but the contacts with the board are intact. I am hoping that I can unsolder the pot and replace it with one that matches the specs. I will be checking with an electronics supply that I know for the replacement part. I have not repaired an amp before but I have done similar repairs on a plasma tv and a home audio receiver. I just wanted to ask if anyone has any advice or warnings before taking on this repair. Thanks.


----------

